

Joining startup - startupdude

I am planing to join a startup and I am the first employee in, what are the things to be taken care?
======
cgherb911
Here's some blog entries that may help: <http://www.infochachkie.com/joining-
an-adventure/> <http://www.infochachkie.com/options/>

